#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  Suspected American Porn Producer arrested by Police in Pattaya

## pickel

I believe this is the guy behind the infamous websites such as asiansuckdolls, creampiethais, and thaigirlswild.

If you look at the pics in the link, the gun is shown with spent cartridges.





> On Thursday Afternoon at the Police Region 2 Child and Women Protection  Unit based at Banglamung Police Station, a press conference was held to  announce the arrest of an American National accused of producing  pornographic images and videos in his Central Pattaya Apartment. Mr.  Anthony Paul aged 39 from USA was detained on the strength of an arrest  warrant which was prompted by complaints from around 30 Thai Women who  claimed the suspect convinced them that he wanted to be their boyfriend  and then took videos and pictures of them engaging in unprotected sex  without revealing he was producing the material for well known  pornographic subscription websites. Mr. Paul was found to be in  possession of a vast array of video making equipment, sex toys,  marijuana, a small quantity of Opium, a loaded revolver and a selection  of womens clothing which could be matched to images provided by the  complainants. Mr. Paul refused to speak during the press conference and  will now go to court to face a variety of charges relating to his  arrest.


Suspected American Porn Producer arrested by Police in Pattaya | Pattaya One News

----------


## kingwilly

hes fucked now then.
i never get it, why dont these blokes, assuming that he is guilty, not tell the girls its for a website, and agree to pay them extra, otherwise you are just courting trouble.

----------


## JACK DANIELS ESQ

Must be Texan
BR>Jack

----------


## pickel

> hes fucked now then. i never get it, why dont these blokes, assuming that he is guilty, not tell the girls its for a website, and agree to pay them extra, otherwise you are just courting trouble.


I was quite surprised by that. I'd always assumed he found willing girls and paid them well. Not too bright apparently.

----------


## Gerbil

> I was quite surprised by that. I'd always assumed he found willing girls and paid them well. Not too bright apparently.


Lot of competition in the porn business. Margins are probably tight.

----------


## dirtydog

I wonder what made 30 Thai women make these complaints and what sort of time period they were made over, can't believe 30 of them turned up at the police station say yesterday to make the complaints.

----------


## Frankenstein

Not unless they were persuaded to do so, no.

----------


## alwarner

Even though he's looking at serious jailtime I bet he's dreading explaining this to his mother.

----------


## pickel

> Lot of competition in the porn business. Margins are probably tight.


He was miles ahead of the other Thai themed sites. I think it was his ass that was tight.  :Smile:

----------


## UpTooYou

He will be able to use his skills making gay jail porn for BF.

----------


## BugginOut

Does anyone remember the trouble that Nong Nat got into for the porno she made in Japan a few years back? Pornography is against the law here and she had to make this big public apology and said that she didn't know that it was a porn production and all this bullshit. I reckon there's a million scenarios over how they got to the police complaint with the 30 girls, but the police might have been able to identify the girls and pressure them to lodge a complaint against him to save their asses from breaking pornography laws while pulling the plug on Creampie Thais. After all, you know how concerned they are with their international image. 30 girls might have been all they could track down, but there's certainly a LOT more.

----------


## kingwilly

A more likely story is that a competitior found the girls and paid them to stitch him up.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> hes fucked now then.
> i never get it, why dont these blokes, assuming that he is guilty, not tell the girls its for a website, and agree to pay them extra, otherwise you are just courting trouble.


He was having A LOT unprotected of sex with Pattaya prostitutes....that's a big tell right there. How he hasn't gotten AIDS must be a miracle.... or maybe he has. 

Suffice to say, the guy is clearly on a death wish. 

Exploiting prostitutes, what a wonderful chap...and yes, I bet his mother will be proud.

----------


## parryhandy

Yep the girls have to say they didn't know about the website or they are admitting to breaking the law as well.Not sure how severe the pornography charges would have been alone but what a bonus for the police and those involved that they found the opium, enabling them to lock him up for a long time hmmmmm :mid:

----------


## pickel

The gun will cause him more problems than the opium.
I still think he'll get off by paying a large "fine" though.

----------


## Beadle

Going to the cream pie Thais website gives me a blank page with the message, "We love Thaliand" [sic].

The World's brothel yet they are bothered about this stuff?

----------


## dirtydog

Wonder if they will do an identity line up and they all have to get their todgers out  :Smile:

----------


## aras

> The World's brothel yet they are bothered about this stuff?


haha weird country.
But a agree this situation looks fishy. 1 girl complaining would be enough to be visited by the cops doesn't it. They waited till 30 girls reported the abuse?!!!

And guys this dude is loaded, if you have succesfull websites you make loads of money........

----------


## parryhandy

Never understood how these sites make money, never had any of mine and wont.Enough free stuff and freeby previews around, there again I am a tight git.

----------


## TizMe

30,000 (or more) sexpats fucking hookers every night, but they get upset because one of them wants to film the act...

Dickheads.

----------


## sunsetter

sad day for online porn, asd was without doubt one of the best, better than that rank nigel and his mate doing asian street meat ::chitown:: 


hang on a minute?  is that your revolver DD ?

----------


## Chairman Mao

the girls stories of being set up are to save themselves.

I'd hazard a guess that he either stopped paying, or didn't pay the right people (police), or just pissed them off.

The people (police) contacted the girls with the choice of make a formal complaint or be charged with producing porn. They all formally complain. The police have more leverage when it's pay your way out time.

----------


## Bangyai

> sad day for online porn, asd was without doubt one of the best, better than that rank nigel and his mate doing asian street meat
> 
> 
> hang on a minute? is that your revolver DD ?


I thought so at first but his scripts got very predictable. Girl enters, a few pleasantries exchanged , kit off, quick grope,  long boring bj ( for viewers if not for him ) a shag in two possies...doggie and girl on top then the grand finale, usually in the missionary position. Not exactly Tarentino stuff  ::chitown:: 

But what do I know  :mid:

----------


## StrontiumDog

> 30,000 (or more) sexpats fucking hookers every night, but they get upset because one of them wants to film the act...
> 
> Dickheads.


Indeed, but the police, errr, I mean, the other Thai's involved in prostitution can control the hooking business and make big bucks off of it...this guy wasn't part of the food chain...I bet he will be soon though.

----------


## Beadle

They don't like the truth of their country being exposed. They seem to have a big problem when foreigners are making porno, reporting the news, or even filming simple documentaries for the mindless masses. 

It's a pity for them that their country has the reputation it has and it is never going to change. They can threaten to lock up people, shut down websites, throw people out of the country, but it is never, ever going to change. 

The truth always gets out eventually.

----------


## nikko

> Going to the cream pie Thais website gives me a blank page with the message, "We love Thaliand" [sic].
> 
> The World's brothel yet they are bothered about this stuff?


Thais must be blocking it, site is still up in the States.

----------


## Beadle

> Thais must be blocking it, site is still up in the States.


Yep, I was trying to access it with True in Bangkok.

----------


## dirtydog

.....

----------


## Gerbil

Oh bugger. Does this mean my weekend job is canceled?  :bunny3:

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

> Oh bugger. Does this mean my weekend job is canceled?


Is it a bestiality thing Gerbil?

----------


## dirtydog

^Didn't you read about Richard Gere, the cardboard tube and the *gerbil*?

----------


## jizzybloke

> Oh bugger. Does this mean my weekend job is canceled?


Yep, no fluffing required now  :Smile:

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

> ^Didn't you read about Richard Gere, the cardboard tube and the *gerbil*?


Must have made a right old mess trying to claw & chew it's way out of Gere's rectum.

----------


## Gerbil

> ^Didn't you read about Richard Gere, the cardboard tube and the *gerbil*?


 
It wasn't me!  :Smile: 

snopes.com: Richard Gere and Gerbil

----------


## dirtydog

> Damn, I need a new job, does anybody know of any pre op ladyboy porn stars that need a professional fluffer?


I reckon butterfly might  :Smile:

----------


## billy the kid

Money aside,, how much time is he looking at ?

----------


## billy the kid

Probably the loaded gun, weed, and opium got him busted.   Ah business and pleasure don't tango.

----------


## pickel

> Money aside,, how much time is he looking at ?


About as long as it takes to get the money together I would think.

----------


## sunsetter

^that wouldnt be long either, that dudes minted i bet

----------


## britmaveric

> 30,000 (or more) sexpats fucking hookers every night, but they get upset because one of them wants to film the act...
> 
> Dickheads.


Don't forget all the thai lads shagging thai prossies!

----------


## Beadle

> Must have made a right old mess trying to claw & chew it's way out of Gere's rectum.


You could ask the prostitute from Soi Cowboy that he bought a house for in Isarn if that is true.

----------

